# What is your picky poodle's favorite food?



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Evie is very picky, I just found a dog food called Muenster. She loves it!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is not in the least picky - she eats anything she can find! Today's supper was chicken, beef, rabbit, sweet potato, mixed vegetables, and parsley from the garden, in a specially good liver and kidney gravy. I was doing the weekly cook up, so that is more or less what the dogs will get for the next eight days.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe prefers real chicken, hamburger, steak, etc. She reluctantly eats dog food. I feed Wellness Core Raw Rev. The freeze-dried pieces of turkey in it make it more or less acceptable. The other three dogs eat anything they can.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A good 'All life stages' kibble is 'Nature's Logic' has no suspect ingredients, grain inclusive without all the corn, wheat or soy, rice, etc. nor chemically synthesized vitamins and 100% natural ingredients! I just got a bag of the Duck and Salmon Feast to add to my rotation!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My picky poodle eats Nature's recipe along with of course, kitchen scraps. He will eat any vegetable and some fruits. He is my poodle garbage can-LOL.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My dogs aren't picky. But just in case they ever were to become picky, I bought this. You should too. :act-up:




I have found in the past that most dogs seem to like the taste of Taste of the Wild, prairie formula. My dogs like Victor ultra protein. (or some such name following Victor...blue bag)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> My dogs aren't picky. But just in case they ever were to become picky, I bought this. You should too. :act-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha.

I've had three poodles in my life - a minipoo as a child, tpoo when my kids were little and my current minipoo - none of them were/are picky.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

No picky dogs here, and Gracie clearly did not get the memo about poodles being picky.

Have you thought about concentrating more in putting some good, fresh toppings on their food? I feed a variety of food, from raw to home cooked to kibble. They will eat dry kibble, but I usually put a topper on it. It can be simple, a dollop of yogurt, some leftover meat, a drizzle of goats milk or kefir, leftover scrambled eggs...many possibilities. That may up the yum factor for them enough that you won’t have to drive yourself crazy trying all these different brands.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Picky? What is this "picky" you speak of? (Sorry, I don't mean to make light of your problem. It's just that my dogs have cast-iron stomachs and will eat absolutely anything.)


----------

